# تركيبة معطر ومنظف عام بسعر معقول جدا



## abdulaziz_8120 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أصدقائي وأخوتي أعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب هذه أول أضافة لي وأرجو ن تفيد الجميع
لكل 100 كغ معطر ومنظف عام نضع التالي :
1- نينول فينول 9 ( 3 كغ )
2- تكسابون ( 2 كغ )
حمض السيتريك ( 1 كغ ) هو مادة حافظة ويلمع بنفس الوقت
3- العطر الزيتي ( 2 كغ ) 
4- اللون 
وتكملة البرميل الى 100 كغ من الماء
أرجو التوفيق لجميع الأخوة والله ولي التوفيق
أرجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين 
السلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذه الأضافة وننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك المميزة إن شاء الله دوما .....


----------



## iron_sim (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for help


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## agf_13 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى العزيز ارجو منك توضيح خطوات التصنيع و هل هذة التركيبة تعادل منتج الجنرال و لماذا عطر زيتى ارجو سعه صدرك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رحمه5 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي agf_13 بصراحة انا لا اعرف منتج الجنرال لأنني لست من مصر 
وبالنسبة للعطر الزيتي لكي يعطي شفافية عالية حيث أن المنتج شفاف جدا 
والعطر المائي على حسب تجربتي فأنه يعطي منتج معكر حليبي 
مراحل التصنيع على الشكل الاتي : 
نضع النينول والتكسابون والقليل من مانع الغوة في برميل ونضع عليهم 50 كغ ماء ونحرك حتى تذوب المواد 
ثم نضع حمض السيتريك حتى يذوب ونضع العطر واللون 
وتحصل على معطر ومنظف عام وان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم
السلام عليكم


----------



## agf_13 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر حبيبى على الرد و جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على الافادة الرائعة


----------



## agf_13 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من سيادتكم ان تعرفنى تركيبة قوية جدا تزيل بقع الملابس وخاصة البقع الصعبة 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133122.html هذه تركيبة للأستاذ المكرم مهدي بكر وهي قوية وفعالة جدا
وارجو من الله ان يوفقك في عملك


----------



## agf_13 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل عبدالعزيز ارجو منك امدادى بتركيبة كلوركس الالوان مع خطوات التصنيع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم بالنسبة لتركيبة كلوروكس الألوان موجودة في المنتدى واعتقد أن اي خلطة تريدها أو معظم خلطات المنظفات موجودة في منتدانا الغالي
فقط عليك البحث قليلا 
وتقبل مني فائق الأحترام والتقدير


----------



## hamdy1020 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اريدمعرفة طريقة تصنيع شامبو السجاد والزهرة السائلة وجزاكم الله خير اخوكم حمدى


----------



## موسى عوض (29 نوفمبر 2010)

هل هي فعاله


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (1 أكتوبر 2011)

من فضلك اريد معرفة الاسعار اذا سمحت

واريد طريقة للشاور جيل

ضروريييييييي

انا استخدم لكل كيلو تكسابون
ربع مصدف
ربعه جلسرين
ربع كمبرلان
و10 جرام بروندكس
اريد معرفة ايهما الافضل كمادة حافظة الفورمالين ام البروندكس وكم النسبة لكل 10 لتر شاور ضرووري بالله عليك


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

طريقة رائعة وشكرا لاْفادتكم لنا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم اخونا الحبيب علي التركيبه


----------



## طلال أمين (17 يناير 2013)

عبد العزيز وأنت عزيز أعزك الله وأدامك الله ذخرا لنا على نشر العلم


----------

